# Celestial Pearl Danio Owners, What temps do you keep?



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Good afternoon all,

I seem to be seeing more and more people with CPDs on this forum, many of them in community tanks. I even saw some being kept with GBRs!

This has me thinking, what is the true temperature range for a CPD? I keep mine around 74 degrees, and have heard the max recommended be 75.


thoughts?


----------



## treben (Jun 26, 2013)

I've kept mine at 77-78 and they seem to be thriving.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I keep mine without a heater. This means in the summer the tanks can reach up to 80 in the winter they go down to 68. They do ok in either but prefer the cooler temps. Mine stop spawning during the hot summer months and pick it up promptly again when fall arrives.


----------



## pbScapes (May 1, 2013)

Mine are kept at around 75ish and are vibrantly colored, active, and successfully breeding. Great little fish IMO.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

74f in my main tank but only because I have other fish that like some heat. I've had single male in an unheated 10g for several weeks. I pulled him because he was very skinny and near death...easily caught. Anyway, he's been bouncing back and gaining weight. I let the temp drop to 65f in my house during day and the tank is near a window so he's been in low to mid 60s water and improving.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I keep them at room temp. I don't heat them in winter (unless REALLY cold) and I try to keep the house at 75 during the summer.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for the replies everyone. It sounds like they have a much higher temp range than most people seem to say. I'm in the process of setting up a 29gallon to replace my 10gallon for the Danios and RCS, so I wanted to reach out and see what others were doing as well. 

I'm hoping to end up with a large group of both CPDs and Emeralds in there, along with the Cherry Shrimp that are multiplying like crazy right now


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Just be aware that it is possible for CPD's and dwarf emerald rasboras to hybridize. I just picked up a small group of emeralds a couple weeks ago for my nano tank at work and they are very fun fish to watch. They remind me of humming birds the way they swim!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah, i don't really care if they do. I mean, I don't plan on selling the young or anything. I LOVE my emeralds though, they are even more beautiful than the CPDs in my opinion. Much more timid though. The plan is to have their tank be really really heavily planted and dimly lit, anything I can do to bring out their colors.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

I keep mine at 74-75


----------

